# last chance to get buck collected * sw. missouri



## firefly81 (Nov 12, 2007)

Oct. 29 at fall frenzy weekend in neosho missouri at the fall frenzy buck show

ATTENTION THOSE WANTING TO GET A BUCK COLLECTED AT THE FALL FRENZY.

CAM IS ONLY DOING COLLECTIONS ON SATURDAY.
IF YOU INTEND TO GET A BUCK COLLECTED YOU NEED TO EMAIL CAM AT [email protected] 
WITH THE BUCKS NAME
DATE OF BIRTH
ADGA NUMBER
TATTOOS
AND HOW MANY STRAWS YOU WANT
* DO NOT SEND THIS AS AN ATCHMENT, JUST SEND IT IN A REGULAR EMAIL*
HE IS NEEDING THIS INFO NO LATER THAN MID DAY MONDAY. AFTER THAT IT IS $30 MORE

770-826-4865 IS HIS NUMBER IF YOU HAVE Questions


----------

